# Can my Anesthesiologists bill for pre-op exams?



## jenicaez (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello All

I'm wondering if anyone has any idea of how and if I can bill for a pre-op exam given by either my anesthesiologist or his nurse before sedation. Can this be done?

Thank You!!!


----------



## meganrveach (Mar 27, 2012)

No, you can not charge/bill separately for the pre op exam. The exam is included in the relative base value unit of the anesthesia cpt code.  The same goes fo the post op exam as well.


----------



## jenicaez (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

